# Health - Salvation



## Festinalente85

Hi! I'm translating Latin Christian texts that frequently use the word "salus", which means both "health" and "salvation". Is there any word in English that implies both meanings too? In Spanish we do have the word "salud", but I believe that neither "health" nor "salvation" allow such a second reading. 
In the translation I need to maintain both meanings because there are sentences where authors transmit simultaneously the idea of getting health (in this life) and salvation (after death). For instance:
"...if he is simply humble and obedient to the precepts, under this shield he will find health/salvation and safe refuge"
Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Rodal

Hasta donde yo sé salud en español no significa salvación.

¿Te refieres es a wellbeing? ~ bienestar (salud).


----------



## Festinalente85

Hola Rodal:
la RAE sí recoge ese significado para "salud", en la cuarta y quinta acepción del término:

4. f. Rel. En el cristianismo, estado de gracia espiritual.
5. f. Rel. En el cristianismo, salvación (‖ consecución de la gloria eterna).

Y no me refiero solo a salud como "bienestar", sino en general como "no tener ninguna enfermedad". Gracias!


----------



## The Newt

The closest words I can think of to capture both meanings (and they're not very close) would be _recovery_ or _restoration._


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

I am very familiar with this difficulty and unfortunately, no, there is no single word in English that expresses both ideas the way the Latin does.  You can blame the strange history of the English language, which has Germanic roots for its grammar and much of its basic vocabulary, but Latin roots for much of its vocabulary used for abstract ideas.  Because "health" is an everyday concept, it was the word with Germanic roots that survived, but "salvation" was something that was discussed by Latin-speaking clergy (for all scholars were clerics at one time.)


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings one and all

I endorse completely GreenWhiteBlue's remarks here (# 5). But how about 'healing' (the gerund noun, not the verbal participle): I think this has enough of a biblical/theological pedigree: witness (e.g.) _Jer._ 17:14, _Is. _53:5, _Ps_ 147:3—at least in the KJV.

Σ


----------



## Festinalente85

Thank you very much for all your comments! I guess 'healing' could work at least for some sentences; I hadn't thought of it. Thanks!


----------

